# i think the big stumps are ripe



## davduckman2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

just cut this off of a maple hugh maple stump. I think its time to get a back hoe and dig up a few from the swamp. these have been fermenting 2 1/2 years now . this is off the top theres a few small soft spots but most is solid. these are some hugh stumps with a lot of wood. looks like some nice wood art in them.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Duck,

I do love the stuff that grows on you spalt farm, it looks so yummy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Duck,
> 
> I do love the stuff that grows on you spalt farm, it looks so yummy!


 still searchin for some cherry joe . found one small log cut it and no spalt but it was all curly lookin . it had 2 inches of dry rot on the out side. dam cherrys can take some abuse lol got lots of this stuff though


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2014)

VERY nice, duck!


----------



## brown down (Apr 30, 2014)

man you have the most amazing maple I have ever seen. man that would make a killer table


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Duckman has a secret potion he sprinkles over them maple stumps at midnite if there is a half moon. That's how come they look so wild and awesome.
I think it has something to do with grinding up turkey toe nails and frog urine.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 30, 2014)

haha I was so mesmerized by the wood didn't take notice of the size of it


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice Spalt Duck !!!


----------

